# Adobe Software



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

For those of you that thought you couldn't afford Photoshop.

http://store2.adobe.com/cfusion/store/html/index.cfm?store=OLS-EDU-UK&event=displayEduConditions

If you have children in Primary or Secondary School (Or, perhaps you know someone that does ) you still qualify for the educational discounts. Also, if you are a student at 6th form, Uni, Post Grad etc. or a teacher.

Just to give you an idea of the savings,

Photoshop CS5 Extended Full version = £932.95
Photoshop CS5 Extended Educational version = £186.82 :doublesho

Apple also has a discount for pupils/students/teachers but it is much less around 6-7%


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Any difference between the two versions or is it just the name ?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Just the name.


No difference whatsoever.


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

If the school is registered here you can get it even cheaper

http://www.software4students.co.uk/Adobe_CS5_Student_Discount-software.aspx


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

cs5 for £180 thats mental!!!! Thanks mate! (I don't qualify but may consider having kids just to see....)


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Got any nieces or nephews? 

There are multiseat versions for if you have more than one computer.

Cough, cough. ahem


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

Those sites also sell microsoft products too, we got office pro 2010 last week for £40 as opposed to £400ish in the shops.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

kirkn99 said:


> If the school is registered here you can get it even cheaper
> 
> http://www.software4students.co.uk/Adobe_CS5_Student_Discount-software.aspx


That is a brilliant link. Checked the site and my sons school is on there so:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

That's the real bonus isn't it?

Kids will get to learn the latest software that we thought was well out of reach.

If my other half hadn't become a teacher, i never would have looked as i would have assumed we didn't qualify.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Agreed, my son uses MS Publisher at school and has asked if we could get it.

I looked recently and couldn't believe the costs, MS publisher 2007 on its own was over £100, but today I ordered MS Office Professional Plus for £38 with publisher and all the latest word/excel etc, absolutly superb.


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Have a look here also: http://www.rm.com/thebasement
Can be cheaper than Software4students in some cases.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

This thread is fast becoming useful.

Windows 7 premium for £60!!!! Fook me!.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

If anyone is thinking of getting PS CS5 go for the design package instead, you get alot more software for not alot more money - http://www.software4students.co.uk/..._Student_and_Teacher_Edition__PC-details.aspx


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Do they actually check if you are a student?
I've just registered and went through the buying process (without actually buying) and apart from asking me what Uni I go to it didn't actually ask me for any proof.
I do still have my old Uni email active but I put in my bog standard email and it still processed it!!!

Steven.

Edit: I've just found this on their website _"In order to continue to make great value software available to all our customers, Software4Students must ensure that customers meet the license requirements of our suppliers. As a result we validate all orders prior to fulfillment, this affects roughly 3% off all orders, which in certain cases we may require further information from you in order to process your order"_

Does that mean they only check 3% of all orders?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

No idea. I can't recommend it though.


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> No idea. I can't recommend it though.


How come? What don't you recommend?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I can't recommend buying educational versions of software if you are not entitled to them.

Buying them to mentor a pupil or student is different.


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

then you would get done for software fraud, etc, etc. with adobe you have to send off proof before they give you the key..


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> No idea. I can't recommend it though.





Gruffs said:


> I can't recommend buying educational versions of software if you are not entitled to them.
> 
> Buying them to mentor a pupil or student is different.


I understand.. 

Thanks for the link


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

I found this regarding eligibility for microsoft software



> The Key Facts About Eligibility.
> 
> 1. All School, College, University students and their family members are eligible!
> 
> ...


So if you wanted to be devious and buy it when really not entitled then technically it sounds like you could with no checks.....


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

It's a shame they only do upgrade versions of Windows 7 and not the full install!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Ordered CS5 today


----------

